# Medical updates



## Sir Robert Peel (13 Apr 2016)

I was recently medically cleared by Ottawa after being denied the first time due to lack of information. This is great now I can proceed to have my interview, but alas as the process with Ottawa took so long my medical is about to expire as they are only good for a year, so I am now scheduled to update my medical file. My question is will I have to do everything all over again such as the hearing tests etc. which wouldn't be a problem, but I am also wondering if all this information will have to go back to Ottawa to be reassessed even though I just got the clearance letter 2 weeks ago? Thank you for any help in this matter.


----------



## mariomike (13 Apr 2016)

Sir Robert Peel said:
			
		

> my medical is about to expire as they are only good for a year, so I am now scheduled to update my medical file.



You may find these discussions of interest,

Medical update  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/119858.0

Update Medical  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/112102.0

Updating medical while on Merit list?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118220.0

medical update  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/35948.0

Expired Medical - How long is the exam good for?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/31182.0/nowap.html

Medical validity: 6 months or one year?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/100152.0

etc...

_As always_,  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Sir Robert Peel (13 Apr 2016)

Thank you for the information it was very helpful. I did look for these threads before posting. I must not have navigated properly through forum.


----------



## mariomike (13 Apr 2016)

Sir Robert Peel said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information it was very helpful.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------

